# Sonne :)



## Tabor12 (8. Juni 2013)

Endlich scheint mal die sonne - obwohl das Gewitter schon wieder sich ankündigt... hatten ja auch kaum Regen zuletzt 
Anbei Fotos von meinem Blumenbeet und meinem Teich  

Ich weiß dass noch viele viele Pflanzen in den Teich gehören, hab schon mind. 500 Euro ausgegeben dafür (man siehts nur nicht so richtig kommt mir vor...) - aber sowie wieder Geld in der Kasse ist gehts weiter mit dem Pflanzen shoppen

LG Irene

PS: Ufergraben ist neu angelegt - darum die PFlanzen noch mickrig und die Folie noch nicht abgeschnitten ...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sonne *

Hio Irene,

so besch... gewesen die ganze Woche in Austria?

Ich hab am Sonntag die Sonne an der Anhängerkupplung aus Südfrankreich nach Deutschland hinterhergeschleift:freu. Hätte wohl doch lieber über die Dolomiten und den Brenner kommen sollen

MfG Frank


----------



## Michael H (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sonne *

Ist auf jeden Fall ne Hammer Geile Aussicht von der Terrasse . Sehr Schön


----------



## dragsterrobby (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sonne *

Moin moin,
sehr gelungen und romantisch sieht das aus!!


----------



## andreas w. (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sonne *

Toll toll toll, sieht wirklich schön aus. Mach bitte nicht den selben Fehler wie ich damals - der Teich ist sooo lehr, da brauchste viele Pflanzen.

Was ich übersehen hatte (meinTeich ist auch kleiner als Deiner) die Pflanzen wachsen auch und vor allem, sie wachsen immer weiter  . Mittlerweile schmeiß ich sie raus, aber an alle kommste auch nicht dran. Daher möchte ich Dich vorher drauf aufmerksam gemacht haben. Viel hilft nicht immer viel 

Trotzdem, sieht schön aus der Teich und das drumherum - bleib am Ball.


----------

